# .22 magnum



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

She's almost ready I'm a very proud father!









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking rig............


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You're on the right road, good luck.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking weapon youve there

good reason to be proud

now you just gotta get some blood on it 

ive been pondering on getting me a 22 mag rifle for rabbits and hares

considering a Henry Golden Boy lever action with octagon barrel

always wanted one of them


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

them things is pricy my h001 22lr lever gun was 300 before tax


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> very nice looking weapon youve there
> 
> good reason to be proud
> 
> ...


Get one Sneaky, They are a great gun. I bought a 30-30 Henry and that gun shoots great out of the box.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice 597. I have one as well. That should put some critters down.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice setup there... are you able to get .22 mags.?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice setup there... are you able to get .22 mags.?


My buddy gave me 2 boxes last night. I need to find more.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That ammo is scarce as hen's teeth. Been looking for some myself but refuse to pay .50 to .75 a round. Nice setup 22m, which green led light?

:hunter:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Wicked light I think

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I couldn't find a red one. And d I didn't want to order online and wait.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

bar-d said:


> That ammo is scarce as hen's teeth. Been looking for some myself but refuse to pay .50 to .75 a round. Nice setup 22m, which green led light?
> :hunter:


Ok it is the xlr250 elusive wildlife tech. I really need to order one from burrito bandit.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------

